# South Australian Fish Yakkers



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

I have just discovered that the little "town" (I beleive that is how some of the Easterners refer to us) of Adelaide and other points in South Austrlaia now has 32 members on this forum. It has always been a particular project of mine to try to get together a Big Group of us at some location to really strut or stuff and make a big splash (not litterly of course).

With the help of Redphoenix the following list has been compiled:

hobieadelaide, loon2000, peebee, hohny2hats, squidangler, crazy_horse, fairweatherfisherman, dave, taurage, ja, duncan, wilbur, mattdogger, big o, buff, water_baby, yak fishn, captain, jacko, scupper, fisher, the mariner, mad mike, rose, mooks, keiser, murph, big d, jockey, dunnyfromsouthoz, fishnfreak, kelvin

Can't certian that this is a complete list and if anyone has been left out please advise.

Now what I was thinking is that we could ALL get together in the first week of the month have a big gathering, BBQ etc and do a bunch of fishing. Now what month? Dec, Jan, Feb heck how long do we need to organize something like this and who out there has some suggestions regarding location. Heck if possible and a location would take it we could even make a two day over the weekend thing of it.

So what say you guys & gals are you up for it? Let me know what you all think and lets get this towns yak fishos together for a real great social and fishing trip.

Look forward to haring from y'all


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

gday duncan, 12th or the 13th of feb are good for me mate. Plenty of good spots down at west lakes, if i can suggest Dotterel Dve. as it has an easy beach launch, lawned area and toilet facilities. As mentioned earlier im more than happy to chuck my bbq in the ute. Hopefully this trip comes together as i love to have a beer with duncan. ( i bet you get that all the time )
Cheers, Leigh


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

good on Ya Leigh. I have asked Red if I can somehow send a broadcaste msg to all the SA members. See if we can stir anything up. I think between the post from L3GACY and mine we might be able to get something going


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah, bloody oath. mid-jan/mid feb should be top weather for a morning paddle, lunch on the shore and a paddle in the arvo..

i, too, would love to have a(nother) beer with duncan.. (not sure if Dunc knows this line, being a seppo and all... :lol: )


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hey Aaron: Hope your lacross stick is not going to get in the way of your fishing stick. I'm sure we can get Matt and Rose in. BTW have you heard that he is getting married in Nov next year. And yes I just about know the words by heart


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

ANYONE READING THIS CAN I REFER YOU TO THE THREAD "SA MEMBERS MEET & GREET" L3GACY AND I HAD ROUGHLY THE SAME IDEA AT THE SAME TIME AND HIS THREAD IS RECEIVING THE MOST HITS SO LETS ALL GO WITH IT.
THANKS
DUNCAN


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=10716&start=15


----------



## Jacko (Aug 30, 2005)

im interested havent been out for ages scince i split with my wife i think


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

good man, we've drawn one bloke out of hiding! What does that mean? 25 more? .

Check out the other thread Jacko and chuck in your 2 cents so we can try and make something that will make as many people available or interested as possible.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Good On'Ya Jacko: Haven't seen you for quite awhile. Looks like the 12th of Jan might be the go and I sure hope you will dust off your yak and come join us. I'm sure some of the Ole guys will be there.


----------

